# Can you drive on the beach at Sandbridge



## Snagster

looking for ORV access in Sandbridge.


----------



## cobiacatcher82

nope...unless you are born into a select few familys who have god like powers and connections


----------



## Snagster

What is the draw to Sandbridge?

Are there any other beaches that allow ORV access?


----------



## lil red jeep

Not 100% sure, but I have heard that those families that were able to drive from Sandbridge to Carova thru Back Bay and False Cape parks can't pass those passes along thru the family. Once the owner of the pass dies, I have always been told those priveleges go away. I'm sure others can chime in on this.

As for the allure of Sandbridge, first it's a cozy section of beach with decent fishing, especially in the Fall. And second, for those still able to access Carova this way, it cuts driving time to the Outer Banks _WAY_ down!


----------



## edgotbait

none in Va. that i know of 

sandbridge draw: it a lot better than the VA Beach strip more like obx minis the beach driving

i have the answer to how many key are left right from NPS personal but its on video and i will have to find it will get back to you thur. night


----------



## Fraykuss

*Eastern Shore*

At one time you could drive on a small section of Aseteague Island (bad spelling) It required a permit and they limited the number of vehicles. Not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## sudshunter

Fraykuss said:


> At one time you could drive on a small section of Aseteague Island (bad spelling) It required a permit and they limited the number of vehicles. Not sure if this is still the case.


you can still get a permit to drive on assateage island for 70.00 there is only about 1 mile of drivable beach after may 1st do to nesting birds,yes the birds got us again.or so I've been told... tight lines...


----------



## GotchaMack

cobiacatcher82 said:


> nope...unless you are born into a select few familys who have god like powers and connections


I hate those people.....worst part is that there always seems to be about 10X the traffic on that beach for the amount of permits.....aaarrrrggggghhh!!!


----------



## rattler

where is the pic of the yellow Hummer with FLA. tags...they let them get away with it...the pic was on here...


----------



## chevy4x4

ok very old thread here but im just very curious was sandbridge and the rest of the outer banks of virginia at any time free and open 4x4 access just like the rest of northcarolinas beaches? and if so when did they shut it down?


----------



## dudeondacouch

i would assume most all beaches were open at one time or another.


----------



## chevy4x4

true. intill our so called free country steped in


----------



## Cdog

You used to be able to get on the beach at Sandbridge and drive all the way to OI, take the ferry and then drive from OI to HI. Those days are long gone sadly.

BTW not that I ever did it, thats just what the oletimers have told me.


----------



## lil red jeep

Cdog said:


> You used to be able to get on the beach at Sandbridge and drive all the way to OI, take the ferry and then drive from OI to HI. Those days are long gone sadly.
> 
> BTW not that I ever did it, thats just what the oletimers have told me.


When exactly did Shooter tell you that Clay?


----------



## Cdog

lil red jeep said:


> When exactly did Shooter tell you that Clay?


Ouch! I am staying outta that one!!!


----------



## rattler

there was a access to the beach right next to lynnhaven pier. Drove it many times. They dug it out without notice and a bubby and I dropped 20' straight down. Messed his suburban up. Banged us up to. last beash driving on this side ove va besides sandbridge. Then they closed that, except for the few in NC. That was supossed to be home owner only with 1 vehicle registered. Not the way it worked out.


----------



## chevy4x4

rattler said:


> there was a access to the beach right next to lynnhaven pier. Drove it many times. They dug it out without notice and a bubby and I dropped 20' straight down. Messed his suburban up. Banged us up to. last beash driving on this side ove va besides sandbridge. Then they closed that, except for the few in NC. That was supossed to be home owner only with 1 vehicle registered. Not the way it worked out.


how long ago did they close that access by lynnhaven and how much beach was there to drive? was it that same time they put the fence up between false cape and carova? that would have been such an awesome drive


----------



## jay b

I (We, my family) moved here in '69 and the ramp just south of Little Island Park and the pier at Sandbridge was still open to drive the beach all the way to Carolina.That access was closed in '71 or '72 about the time they made Back Bay Wildlife Refuge and closed the entire area to ORV access.

Dad had an old International Travel-All and we hit the beach just about every weekend. They commercially fished the beach with gill nets back then too, just like Carolina and if we didn't do so well fishing that day it wasn't uncommon to buy dinner right out of the nets.

Now the only thing you can "drive" down there is a pier & surf cart which doesn't do too bad either, just takes more effort.


----------



## rattler

*beach.*

thats when. Any ever had to scramble to not get run over by the trash trucks on the beach. Norfolk and Va Beach. Ad sandbridge.


----------



## sudshunter

i can remember as a kid riding on the beach from sandbridge to nagshead , we even took a couple rides up pennys hill back then. i guess thats why they call them the good ol days !!!!


----------

